# Why is my acoustic guitar so loud!?!?!



## koopa13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am new to the acoustic guitar, just started 4 months ago.
One thing I noticed when playing the acoustic guitar while I sing is that my guitar is very loud and I can't really hear myself. I try to strum lightly to get it quieter but that makes my strumming uneven since I try to barely touch the strings, making me miss them often. The reason I am asking is because when i hear people like Jack Johnson play, their guitars are so quiet compared to when i hear myself play, its really nice. How can I play quietly like them?

The guitar I am using is an Epiphone DR-100.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You probably need to sing louder.


----------



## koopa13 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to shout to hear myself sometimes.
Could it be my guitar? Its a beginner guitar


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If it is that loud--sell it to Nigel Tufnel.

But seriously--you may need to work on your technique.
It shouldn't be that loud.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

try using a thin light gauge pick...make sure your guitar is tuned correctly...the tighter the strings - the louder the guitar...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You might also try not using a pic. Try using just your thumb.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a loud singer, but I have a hard time singing over my loud 12 string when I'm strumming hard. I also recently played a Larrivee L body custom that was so loud played finger style I had trouble singing over it - but the dynamics could be controlled. So, I can relate to the OP's problem, and I think the solution is in your right hand technique. 
Maybe you need to palm mute, or strum less hard, but a mic and amp or PA might be what you need too.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

sing facing the wall to get a better idea of how you really sound to a listener. all the suggestions above are excellent. Jack Johnson (although I'm no fan) is a very strong guitar player, and can therefor match his playing to a whispery voice yet still have dynamics in his playing. Doing this is what you call a "life's work"


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You may have a thick set of strings on it, on a cheaper guitar the strings would not have to much thought put into them.

Take the guitar to the shop and have the tech look at your strings so you know what guage they are, go down to a light set and it will lose some volume.
Just be carful of the neck, it will lower your string hight with the new strings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bevo said:


> You may have a thick set of strings on it, on a cheaper guitar the strings would not have to much thought put into them.
> 
> Take the guitar to the shop and have the tech look at your strings so you know what guage they are, go down to a light set and it will lose some volume.
> Just be carful of the neck, it will lower your string hight with the new strings.


It will not lower them any closer to the neck. The bottom of the string will still be the same distance from the frets as larger diameter strings.

Regarding the loudness of your guitar, the suggestion to use a lighter gauge string, a lighter gauge pick and to practice your technique will all help a lot with the combination.


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

One good thing is that you will be heard if you are, say.... jamming around the campfire with 4 or 5 other guitarists. My wee little Yamaha FG331 (circa 1983) just can't compete with a full-size-body acoustic in that situation. Perhaps try silk and steel strings. They seem quieter to me.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> It will not lower them any closer to the neck. The bottom of the string will still be the same distance from the frets as larger diameter strings.
> 
> Regarding the loudness of your guitar, the suggestion to use a lighter gauge string, a lighter gauge pick and to practice your technique will all help a lot with the combination.


Does the neck not lose some of the tension bending back thus lowering the strings?


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

> Does the neck not lose some of the tension bending back thus lowering the strings?


 Yes it will but sometimes a really stiff neck won't move. You have to adjust the truss rod to get your neck relief back. Intonation also comes into play as thinner srings need less compensation. Acoustics generally, aren't perfectly intonated anyway and the neck movement may put the guitar into the "magic zone" hopefully. I think what FlipFlopFly is saying is because a thicker string vibrates in a wider path than a thinner one the arc described by each string will be relatively the same above the fretboard. Thus with the neck adjusted for the proper curve the strings theoretically should be the same height. Until you fret a note. He he. Is that right. FFF I don't want to put words in your mouth. That is my interpretation .


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Stiffer necks, yes that could be.
In electrics a change of guage to the degree acoustic standard to light strings will give you a big change.

End of the day the neck adjustment will take care of it.

OP, try a thinner pick as well it does work differently and is a quieter tone, look for the paper thin ones or get a few different styles and see what you like.
I also think that although its to loud right now with a few tricks it may be perfect later. This is because you have the ability to change volume to a huge degree just by you playing style, not all guitars can do this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

QUIT YELLING LYRICS WHEN YOU SHOULD BE SINGING THEM!

or

Maybe your a low talker like in the Seinfeld "Puffy Shirt" episode. 

YouTube - seinfeld - puffy shirt dinner scene


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I recall as a new player I was reluctant to play with force or aggression simply because I was afraid to make errors. I remember thinking my guitar was to loud and it began to influence the way I physically played the guitar, thus changing the way I learned the instrument. I was detaching myself with the true nature of the instrument, which was to make noise. As I learned guitar however, I learned that making mistakes was apart of the learning process and I embraced the "loudness" of my guitar along with all the errors I produced.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Slowfinger said:


> Yes it will but sometimes a really stiff neck won't move. You have to adjust the truss rod to get your neck relief back. Intonation also comes into play as thinner srings need less compensation. Acoustics generally, aren't perfectly intonated anyway and the neck movement may put the guitar into the "magic zone" hopefully. I think what FlipFlopFly is saying is because a thicker string vibrates in a wider path than a thinner one the arc described by each string will be relatively the same above the fretboard. Thus with the neck adjusted for the proper curve the strings theoretically should be the same height. Until you fret a note. He he. Is that right. FFF I don't want to put words in your mouth. That is my interpretation .


Yes, that's pretty much what I was getting at but your detailed description is way better worded than I would have put it.


----------



## koopa13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's advise 
I agree, when I finger pick/strum it sounds much nicer in my opinion. Can someone recommend me an instructional video or tutorial on how to properly finger pick/strum

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Youtube has everything you need.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I just picked up a Hal Leonard book called fingerstyle guitar and have actualy been using it.
These books tend to gather dust once you buy them but this one is pretty good.

I put the cd on my Iphone and like to play while the hockey game is on.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

You can't beat that! Learn to play guitar while watching hockey.... and maybe grocery shopping too. 
Are there hands-free guitars that are legal to use while driving?


----------



## D Clarke (Feb 21, 2011)

i noticed that too when i first started, taking the advice of a friend at the time, i went out and bought a pair of nylon strings and put them on my dreadnought. i actually liked the sound too. when you establish your own style and technique youll become more comfortable with the "feel" of your strings and adjust your strumming without even realizing it.


----------

